# Unsual Idling!



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have an 89 maxima and ever since I bought the car it has had an unsual idle. I did the timing according to factory specs(20 degrees) and set the idle at 750rpm in park. But at that idle when I put the car in gear it goes down to about 500-600rpm and idles real rough like it wants to turn off but never does. I recently had the a/c system charged with freon and went I turn the a/c on with the car in gear the idle goes so low that i don't even know why the car stays on, but it does. Has anyone else had this problem, if so could someone help me out.


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

Try filling a tank of gas and adding a bottle of injector cleaner to it.

If you're getting complete stalling have the O2 sensor checked.

JUst some things that have happened to me


----------

